# betta not making nest



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

my male red vt will not make a bubble nest in for spawning no matter what. i used nutrafin water condtioner with almond leaf extract and it was to make his testostrone level go up to make neset but he would just swim around doing nothing to female and the female will bite him and he wont mind for some reason. i took him out but whats wrong with him?? is it possible i have a betta that will breed without a bubble nest?


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

well first of all i don't think your suppose to put the female in when he doesn't have a bubble nest? and also do you have plants or cups for him to build a nest under?


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> my male red vt will not make a bubble nest in for spawning no matter what. i used nutrafin water condtioner with almond leaf extract and it was to make his testostrone level go up to make neset but he would just swim around doing nothing to female and the female will bite him and he wont mind for some reason. i took him out but whats wrong with him?? is it possible i have a betta that will breed without a bubble nest?


Bettas cannot breed without a bubble nest. First of all, you don't just plop the female in there to see if they spawn. You need to "introduce" them first via a smaller container within a 10g tank with the male. To put it simply, you do not let the female swim freely in the tank. After a few days, he might start dancing for her, and she might start dancing back and he'll build a bubble nest. Once the female is full of eggs and continues to dance back at the male, then they can mate.

At this point, I suggest taking the female out and putting her in her own separate container (1 gallon minimum, please) for now out of sight of the male. Wait a week, then put her container next to his or put it in his tank (make sure the container cannot sink...fix it to the side of the tank). If he still doesn't make a nest, then he probably doesn't want to mate. :roll:

If they do mate successfully, then after they're done, you need to carefully remove the female because the male will probably beat her up. Also, when putting her back into the tank if they look like they're ready to mate, if she looks like she's getting really beaten up while he's trying to get ahold of her to spawn, take her out immediately and start treating her.

I highly suggest doing more research before you breed bettas. A lot of stuff can go wrong.

**EDIT** You will probably need some plants for the fry and maybe half of a styrofoam cup for him to build the nest under. It is also rumored that indian almond leaves help encourage spawning and helps prevent egg fungus.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Well said Tsuhei!


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

actually i did all that i introduced and did all the step and actually ur wrong cause some betta can breed without a nest and thats a fact.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

well if you already knew the answer and you don't want to listen to others then you shouldn't have posted.....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

+1 bettablue

Sorry bettabreeder123 I just don't think you're prepared enough to be breeding bettas.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Bettabreeder123 why do you keep posting thread after thread if your not going to listen to people's advice? If you do not agree with what people are saying please don't continue to post threads that may push someone else's thread down who may actually want advice.

As to your question it is possible for a male to spawn without a nest but highly unlikely. If the male is not bubble nesting he is either too old to spawn or not well conditioned.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettabreeder123, I think the cheese has slipped off your cracker, to be honest. You just cant breed bettas under the conditions you have for them. Please take peoples advice, and listen to them. These people are well experienced, if anyone is right it's them. I agree with Mr. Vampire's post. Please start listening to people soon


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

okay i mean i don't know if hes one of the rare no nest kind. and betta fish15, i am 11. i make silly choises sometime and dont listen. thats what i do.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

bettabreeder123 said:


> okay i mean i don't know if hes one of the rare no nest kind. and betta fish15, i am 11. *i make silly choises sometime and dont listen.* thats what i do.


Well sometimes when you "don't listen and make silly choices" your fish could get hurt....We are just trying to help you.
If I were you I would do more research on breeding bettas.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

...If you are 11, why are you trying to breed? IMO, thats pretty young, and I think maybe you should wait until your older, and more mature, to breed betta fish. It's not just tossing a female in with a male and only mildly conditioning them. I just dont think you have the level of maturity yet needed for this. Especially if you can't take peoples suggestions, when they're just trying to help you, AND your fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettabreeder123 said:


> okay i mean i don't know if hes one of the rare no nest kind. and betta fish15, i am 11. i make silly choises sometime and dont listen. thats what i do.





bettafish15 said:


> ...If you are 11, why are you trying to breed? IMO, thats pretty young, and I think maybe you should wait until your older, and more mature, to breed betta fish. It's not just tossing a female in with a male and only mildly conditioning them. I just dont think you have the level of maturity yet needed for this. Especially if you can't take peoples suggestions, when they're just trying to help you, AND your fish.


I started when I was 11. Though I mostly bred mutt bettas until more recently but I had the correct set up, foods and I listened...it depends on the maturity a person has.

But bettabreeder123 you ask questions and then you ignore them. Your fish can get hurt. You told me your parents said you have too many bettas so why are you breeding?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry but I have to agree with Bettafish15. We don't mean to offend you by saying your too young so please don't be upset with us for saying that. We're not saying you should never breed your bettas but wait until you get more experience with betta keeping in general.Breeding and raising fry is a big responsibility. If you miss cleaning or feeding your fry because you were out with friends or had a lot of homework or whatever then it could result in death for your fry. A regular cleanimg/waterchange and feeding schedule is very important.I would just hold off breeding for a few years and just enjoy your bettas. You've got a lifetime for breeding your bettas.


----------



## bettablue (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, wait a little bit before starting the huge responsibility of breeding bettas. Just start enjoying the bettas you have and watching them grow with your TLC... Sorry if I sounded rude before


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

bettabreeder123 said:


> actually i did all that i introduced and did all the step and actually ur wrong cause some betta can breed without a nest and thats a fact.


Well you don't have to be rude about it. I understand that it is possible to breed without a nest and the eggs will probably stick along the surface next to the aquarium's glass. I've had bad luck breeding fish this way - I lost an entire brood as compared to a male fish that would actually build a nest. Plus, if the eggs somehow become scattered (like mine did), then the male can't pay attention to them all. Part of the brood I lost was because they fell to the bottom and the male didn't notice. 

I actually was trying to suggest ways to entice the male to build a nest, such as Indian Almond Leaves (look 'em up. They're beneficial.)

Again, I must stress, do more and more research =) You're never too young to start something you're passionate about, but there's a difference between being passionate and exploring that passion with the correct knowledge. ;-)


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjh too much yelling. I know but I really don't have too many. They think I do though


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

It doesn't really matter what age you are as long as you are well educated on bettas and prepared to take on the responsibility of properly breeding them .


----------

